# Punktmuster in Freehand



## alchemist (2. August 2004)

Hallo, Forum,
ich möchte in Freehand eine Visitenkarte erstellen. Sie soll am rechten Rand ein Punktmuster haben, das in den Anschnitt geht (kleine schwarze Punkte auf weißem Grund; soll aussehen wie ein Raster).

Ich habe zuerst in Photoshop ein Muster angelegt (300 dpi). Sah am Bildschirm auch gut aus, war im Ausdruck aber total grob.

Dann habe ich es in Freehand mit Füllen -> Muster probiert. Bei 300 dpi wurde nur eine graue Fläche gedruckt. Mit 72 dpi kann ich die Punkte zwar im Ausdruck sehen, aber das reicht ja nicht für Offsetdruck.

Wie kann ich mit Freehand ein Punktraster für den hochauflösenden Druck erzeugen?

Danke und viele Grüße,
alchemist


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe, ich verstehe Deine Frage richtig, aber es gibt bei Freehand eine nette
Funktion, in der Du Dein Muster selbst noch minimal verändern kannst.
Die Möglichkeit besteht nämlich, dass durch die Anordung der einzelnen 
Rasterpunkte für das Auge ein erkennbares Grau entsteht (eben durch die 
Aneinanderreihung von schwarzen und weißen Flächen). Umgehe dies, indem
Du, wie unten gezeigt, einzelne Punkte wegnimmst oder hinzufügst.

Sollte ich die richtige Antwort nicht getroffen haben, dann vergiss das Ganze
und korrigier mich 

Gruss Markus


----------



## alchemist (2. August 2004)

Hallo Markus,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort .
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Aber selbst wenn ich Punkte rausnehme oder die Vorlage nehme, die nur noch drei Punkte hat, sehe ich im Tintenstrahlausdruck keinen einzigen Punkt.

Kann man irgendwie die Punktgröße variieren? Mit größeren Punkten müsste es doch vielleicht gehen ...

Gruß,
alchemist


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2004)

Also wenn Du genug Punkte rausnimmst und woanders wieder einsetzt, müßte
das doch funktionieren. Weiterhin gibt es auch bei den Fülleigenschaften
die Methode "Benutzerdefiniert", dort gibt es eine Option Kreise, die man auch
schön mit Radius, Abstand, Strichstärke... anpassen kann.

Viel Glück


----------

